# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  David Beckham in EastEnders????

## Jessica Watson

Whats all this about Beckham signing up?

I thought it was a joke at first but my mate is being serious.

----------


## crazygirl

dont be silly beckham wont be in eastenders your mate is pulling your leg dont fall for it

----------


## Jessica Watson

ITS TRUE!!!!!!! but its not the main show

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2...480315,00.html


DAVID Beckham is to recreate the classic Leviâs 501 telly advert where a hunk strips in a launderette. 

But the spoof for Children In Need sees Becks take his clothes off in front of EastEndersâ washing queen Dot Cotton.

The Real Madrid ace, 31, steps into the Albert Square launderette.

And our mocked up picture shows how Dot â played by June Brown, 79 â gets a shock as Becks is left standing in his boxer shorts. 

The soundtrack to the cheeky strip will be Marvin Gaye classic I Heard it Through the Grapevine â the same as the original Leviâs advert.

An insider said: âWe thought it would be great to do a spoof with Becks. Letâs face it â who doesnât want to see him stripped to his undies?â

The original 1950s-style ad saw pop star Nick Kamen strip to his boxers as he threw his jeans in the wash. 

Watched by giggling girls he then casually reads a magazine.

It was recently named one of the top 100 TV ads of all time in a TV poll and helped Leviâs 501 jeans become a major brand.

----------


## crazygirl

omg thats going to be well cool

----------


## Siobhan

> An insider said: âWe thought it would be great to do a spoof with Becks. Letâs face it â who doesnât want to see him stripped to his undies?â


 :Sick:  :Sick:  me for one would not like to see this guy in his undies

----------


## Mr Humphries

OMG ! I have just fainted !!! This is the coolest thing in history !  :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

oooo this sounds good!! i never used to like David Beckham! but i think hes quite nice!! Lots of people will be the envy of Dot Branning!! lol

----------


## alan45

:Rotfl:  


> me for one would not like to see this guy in his undies


 Dont worry he will probabably be wearing Victorias Secrets

----------


## Mr Humphries

Very Good Alan !!  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

I wonder if Dot will put some BOUNCE in the tumble dryer with them !  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## crazygirl

its just been put on the yahoo home page i think its going to be really funny

----------


## Cornishbabe

well if its for charity in the eastenders CIN special then thats ok...

----------


## Johnny Allen

> me for one would not like to see this guy in his undies


me neither, you know Im basically fed up with seeing him and his flaming untalented wife appearing on everything. I know its for charity so good on him in that but anything for him to get his kit of for and hes there.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Well be a very sad person and very fickle, I am looking forward to Becks getting his kit off ! Plus its all in the name of charity and this will earn big bucks I bet

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Well be a very sad person and very fickle, I am looking forward to Becks getting his kit off ! Plus its all in the name of charity and this will earn big bucks I bet


Im not being sad or fickle I simply dont like Beckham, but if you do then enjoy it.

----------


## Mr Humphries

> Im not being sad or fickle I simply dont like Beckham, but if you do then enjoy it.


I complete said that wrong, I meant it to say that I am completely sad and fickle and I am looking forward to seeing Becks without his clothes on.

No offence Mr Allen ?  :Bow:   :Bow:   :Bow:   :Bow:

----------


## big bro fan

Well the thought of David Beckham in boxers does,nt appeal to me. Being a guy. But as its children in need(my fave charity)and its got dot cotton i think it will be very funny. :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

> Well the thought of David Beckham in boxers does,nt appeal to me. Being a guy. But as its children in need(my fave charity)and its got dot cotton i think it will be very funny.


you just know she is going to be there, cig in hand in her best Dot voice "oh! i say"  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## big bro fan

> you just know she is going to be there, cig in hand in her best Dot voice "oh! i say"


  :Rotfl:  i could picture that happening. Maybe Pauline could get jealous and say "dot you ought to know better" turns to david "as for you get your cloths back on and get out, if my martin was like you i hate to think"

----------


## Johnny Allen

> I complete said that wrong, I meant it to say that I am completely sad and fickle and I am looking forward to seeing Becks without his clothes on.
> 
> No offence Mr Allen ?


thats alright, simple mistake to make, I apologise for getting all defensive I was having a stressful day, you enjoy Becks without his clothes on.

----------


## Jada-GDR

at least its not for the real show *wipes forehead*

----------


## EE Rocks

Sounds great!! I love all the sketches, last years was funny with Catherine tate, Little Mo, peggy and stacey! :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

Maybe if he and his talentless clothes horse of a wife donated even 1% of their wealth to Children in Need people would think more of them. The amount they spend on presents to each other would probably keep two inner city schools running

----------


## Mr Humphries

> Maybe if he and his talentless clothes horse of a wife donated even 1% of their wealth to Children in Need people would think more of them. The amount they spend on presents to each other would probably keep two inner city schools running


To be honest, that is your opinion and does not belong in this thread Alan.

----------


## Joy2286

Such a shame we never got to see this sketch- I was really looking forward to it  :Sad:

----------


## Trinity

If David Beckham was an actor he would be one of the silent movie stars who lost their jobs when the talkies came in.

----------


## x.TishTish.x

If David Beckham became a regular on EE I think I'd stop watching it for good.  :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

do we really need that muppet in eastenders?

----------

